
Show HN: Hello Web Design, design fundamentals and shortcuts for hackers - limedaring
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1868398473/hello-web-design-design-basics-for-non-designers/
======
limedaring
I'm the author, happy to answer any questions anyone has!

Also, here's the presentation I gave at View Source Berlin, which is a pretty
good start to the information I will be going over in the book:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsPrhA_m6ss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsPrhA_m6ss)

